# Spackling vs Mudding. Difference??



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

When someone says to mud a seam(or crack) in the wall, is mud the same as using spackling, or is mudding different?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes spackle is only for small flaws and old nail holes.
Drywall compound (mud) is for seams.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

is mud available in small portable containers like spackling?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

kennykenny said:


> is mud available in small portable containers like spackling?


Sure, whatever you need should be available by the quart (32oz). That size is nice for hand-holding and/or working on a ladder or stool. A 4" knife fits into the container just fine. A 6" knife won't fit, but that won't stop you if you're good. :thumbsup:.....................


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What are you really trying to do?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm trying to think if I've seen taping compound in qts... Gals yes.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

is this what I am looking for?

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...talogId=10053&productId=202261769&R=202261769

I have about a 16 inch area that I had to cut out an area to do some wall repairs


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

kennykenny said:


> is this what I am looking for?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...talogId=10053&productId=202261769&R=202261769
> 
> I have about a 16 inch area that I had to cut out an area to do some wall repairs


That should do the trick. You will want to cut a piece of drywall for a hole that big and then tape it though. You may have to enlarge it to get some bracing behind it so you have something to screw the drywall to.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

kennykenny said:


> When someone says to mud a seam(or crack) in the wall, is mud the same as using spackling, or is mudding different?


Hiya Ken...

Just for the sake of discussion, there is a difference between spackle and joint compound. Both may be used to repair drywall (seam repair, hole-patching, skim coating, etc.), spackle is generally more expensive and a little more versatile than joint compound. Spackle contains an actual resin that increases adhesion, limits shrinkage (to a degree), and makes it more moisture resistant than joint compound. Spackle is also a more PH neutral product so discoloration/staining of subsequent coatings are less likely due to the alkalinity of joint compounds (in other words, Prime before finishing).


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

*More on hole repairs*

It is my luck today that I logged on. I intended to write on this very subject. I was going to put this into a different site, but most of my work is simple prep work prior to painting.

I am not a novice when it comes to spackle/mudding/painting, but recently I tried to fix some nail pops. Once I got to the repair part, I noticed using joint compound, or lightweight spackle, or even MH Ready Patch (sold in HD) that each hole seemed to "pucker" and raise above the smooth walls. It seems to take hours to dry completely, and with noticeable cracks. 

When I skim over with another coat, it still doesn't level out for a finished sanding. I use a six inch knive for the holes, wider kinife if I'm into a larger area. I never get it "right." There's always a visible texture. Once painted, only I know it's there. Any suggestions.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

In doing constant repairs for galleries and the holes they put in walls, I found that hot mud worked well. It is a dry powder and comes in sacks (or plastic lined boxes) and is rated by its cure time---5,20,45,90,120 minutes. 

20 minute is probably a good match for your application. You'll need a drywall pan or something to mix powder and water (remember it starts curing the minute water touches it) and you can control the consistency. Mix in small batches as it will set up on you. 

Note that it is a little harder to sand. Keep it away from moisture in an airtight rubber made container and a sack will last you a long time. It is not expensive.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

ric knows paint said:


> Hiya Ken...
> 
> Just for the sake of discussion, there is a difference between spackle and joint compound. Both may be used to repair drywall (seam repair, hole-patching, skim coating, etc.), spackle is generally more expensive and a little more versatile than joint compound. Spackle contains an actual resin that increases adhesion, limits shrinkage (to a degree), and makes it more moisture resistant than joint compound. Spackle is also a more PH neutral product so discoloration/staining of subsequent coatings are less likely due to the alkalinity of joint compounds (in other words, Prime before finishing).


Often wonder if we talk of the same stuff. The spackle I know is the foam like crap that is outrageously expensive and that college kids buy to try and get their parents' cleaning deposits back. I would never use it for anything.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Often wonder if we talk of the same stuff. The spackle I know is the foam like crap that is outrageously expensive and that college kids buy to try and get their parents' cleaning deposits back. I would never use it for anything.


I should've mentioned, the spackle I was referring to is the tried & true, old fashioned, heavy spackle (MH Ready Patch, Dap Vinyl Spackle, Synkoloid, etc.) - the "spackle" you've mentioned is the "non-shrinking, lightweight" (Dap Fast n Final, White Lightning One Step, etc.) which is OK for small nail holes, slight scrapes, indentations, etc. ...not so OK for skimming or heavy duty work.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

all of the above has a place- the trick is knowing what works best for what.
Might I add to topping, all purpose, hot mud, all the ones that Ric said, there's also Crack shot, Bordens wood filler, the ORIGINAL Muralo Spackle ( from where the name came from), Red devil, many more. 
I carry ( or regularly use) Plus 3, USG Easy sand powder in 5,20,45, Crack shot and a lightweight. All have a use.


----------

